
Microsoft Teams overtakes Slack with 13M daily users - aristotle2
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/11/20689143/microsoft-teams-active-daily-users-stats-slack-competition
======
adrian_mrd
Would be useful to note how many users of Teams do so, where their employer
pays specifically for it. My guess is that most users of Teams are effectively
corporate ‘Microsoft shops’ who effectively get Teams for free with their
Office365 bundle.

Another useful statistic to ascertain: how many startups or small businesses
use Slack compared to in large corporates?

------
joelx
I tried using Slack in my business and found it to be not as effective as
Basecamp. Basecamp has very strong project management and communication
features EXCEPT it is hard to order by priority if you have multiple users and
multiple projects.

Also - Slack is WAY more expensive than Basecamp. I would pay $1,000+ per
month for Slack vs the $100 something I am paying each month for Basecamp.

~~~
ViViDboarder
Yea. I have no problem (well, few problems) with the Slack product, but it’s
way more expensive than its competitors.

------
pathartl
Teams is such a step up from Lync/Skype For Business. The screen sharing and
conference features are so much better and work well. I just wish my
organization used it for more than IMing each other and actually messages in
threads in teams.

------
blueboo
The key difference is that an active user on Microsoft Teams is someone with
an outlook mailbox, and an active user on Slack is someone who uses Slack

~~~
lewisj489
That's not how it works.

~~~
thaniri
That's not how it works to a reasonable person, but marketers can count
however best suits them.

~~~
davidandgoliath
As long as they don't mind fighting with the SEC, sure.

